# Funniest stories of our mishaps



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

After reading Chris's story about his smart coyotee and then his truck...well, I got to thinking we could share some of our stories. So... What is your story ?

ps...glad for you that is was not somthing more dangerous Chris.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

It Was a Cold night in the river swamps while raccoon hunting I went to cross a creek on a log because the Dogs were treed on the other side, just as I stepped up on the log a friend of mine chickened out on crossing the log and jumped off the log. The Log rolled just enough to throw me head first into the creek! I jumped out of the creek so fast the matches in my pocket didnt even get wet we started a fire and I warmed up some but was still Freezing so we started walking back toward the house about 30 to 40 yards Up the creek it was about 2 feet wide so we went on to the dogs got the raccoon and by the time I walked out of the woods to the house my pants had frozen so hard I could hardly walk!! my buddy thought it was too funny because the matches in my pocket didnt get wet and that is how we started the fire. It Really was not too funny from my veiw!


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

I used to ride my mountain bike to my fishing spots for excercise. I would have bait bucket on one handle bar (with cast net inside) and fishing poles in the other hand. I had my tacke box and other supplies in a back pack. The ride to my fishing spot was about 6 miles or so. One day i hopped on the bike and rode to my fishing spot. When i got thier i layed my bike down and set up my bucket and then...............crap wheres my fishing poles. i left them 6 miles at the house. I was so mad. How do you forget the fishing poles.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

S--- happens---I had an Archery Elk hunter out 2 years ago that had his bow in his bowcase but no arrows.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I stepped on a loose rock on a hillside full of quail several years ago and unded up tumbling through a prickly pear cactus about the size of a small car. I believe that I killed the plant as I collected all of it's spines in various parts of my body (yes there too). It took several weeks for them to stop making me jump as I discovered another that I missed.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Ouch!! YD that hurts to think about it!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It hurt to type it!! We camped overnight, when I got home the next day I had to get the wife to pull the ones out of my keister. The friend I was with teased me for years everytime we saw a prickly pear. I am ever thankful that it was not a cholla though as they have barbs and seem to hurt worse once you pull them out. I was glad that I had my pliers with me though. I always carry a pair and a comb in the desert.


----------



## huntfishski (Mar 17, 2010)

When I was 12 yrs old dad decided to go on a pack-in fishing trip into an area that is now the Emigrant wilderness northwest of Yosemite. We took a couple of cow horses from the ranch and a young mare and rented the pack mules (and packs) from Kennedy Meadows pack station. It was dad, me his 2 cousins and uncle (all of them were grown men). The first night we put a cow bell on grampa's horse, Big John and he went nuts--tore up the camp and everything. So we decided to tie up the mare and one of the mules. That worked the first night. Second day we moved deeper in and did the same thing. We didn't bring tents because it was 4th of July weekend and of course, when you are in the high country it rained. The only cover we had was the canvas pack covers. The next morning we woke up and the mare had gotten loose and took all of the other horses with her. We were stranded 10 miles in the high country with 1 mule! It took us all day to hike out and another week to find the horses and get our gear back. But I will remember that trip for the rest of my life. Oh and we didn't catch a fish!


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Four years ago TODAY I was hunting out of a wooden built tree stand in East Central Missouri on a friends land. The stand was 21 feet in the air to the floor and another 2 1/2 or so to my seat. We had re-fortified the stand just a few months before but being a wet fall I guess took its toll on the wood. I had watched 4 does (2 adults and 2 fawns) about 40 yards out in thick woods for the majority of the night and upon leaving at dark I began lowering my bow to the ground when the last thing I remember hearing/seeing is a crack.

I came to a few seconds later on the ground with the floor the stand laying next to me with 20 penny barn nails a foot from my face and my bow and quiver full of broadheads the same distance from my hip. I groaned loudly as I came to and heard the does snorting at me for breaking the silence with my voice and my fall. A quick damage assessment caused me to think my knee was hyperextended, hip was shattered and hand/wrist broken. Turns out being as cold as it was I walked away with a couple broken fingers and some serious bruises. I walked out and drove myself home and didn't tell anyone about it until the next day when I couldn't get out of bed!

Sure was thankful for soft ground and a few branches to break my fall. To this day I don't remember the path to the ground or how I landed, just that it HURT! Guys the Big Guy had me in mind that night among many others!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Ebbs, Sounds like one of my stories I will share later. I however was not quite as lucky ( blessed ) as you.

Well my most recient was yesterday. I decided to take a trip up north to my beaver trapping grounds to set some 330's. It is about a 3.5 hour drive I was about 60 miles away when my altenator took a crap...ended up spending the night in my truck at the parts store due to they had to order it. Good news, it was there at 8 am and I had it in by 9.

Drove to my first stop.

This was a nice beaver pond about 3/4 mile from where I park. The short cut is through a marsh about 20 acers. Well about a third of the way into it I fell through ( oh, forgot to mention..we had an nice warm up and rain ) up to my waist. Climbed out and walked another 15 yards or so and crack and through again....by the time I made it to the pond I had gone through 6 times. I smelled great !! wet swamp, mmm. Needless to say on the way back I walked around. Oh...when I got there someone must have wiped out the pond last spring. I had only took two last winter a large and a medium. On the good luck side...found an active otter hole and toilet a 220 is gaurding it now.

Three more of my good lakes and ponds were cleaned out too







.

oh ok...enough whine for now...just got home. shower water was a bit dirty from the swamp muck....


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

Nothing like the smell of good ole swamp water. I have walked thru alot of that


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Swamps in New Mexico ? Thought you guys were rock and sand, ha ha. It was nasty...wife told me I had to clean the washer after I washed my clothes.

Ebbs...You were very blessed on your fall. My story takes me back 7 years ago, two days after Christmas. I used to use climbing spurs to climb into my stands. As I was climbing up I reached for my stand which was 25-30 feet. When I took the one spur out of the tree the other let free and down I went. Not a first time..you just hug the tree and climb back up. While falling I thought..I am going to have to climb back up. So I thought I would just spur the tree and stop...well after gashing the tree for about 10 feet one spur dug in....when it did it dislocated my ancle and snapped both bones just above the dislocation. I landed on the ground...stood there and for a second thought hmm ok. I went to stand on my right foot and down I went...I knew it was not good.

Six months later and two surgeries I was walking again...yes it took that long. When the bones snaped the pieces went into the open joint.

Durring that time I heard no less than 8 stories of guys falling out of trees while hunting. Some were first hand other through someone who knew someone. Two ended in death.

Bottom line...becarefull ! and use good solid stand and never trust a wooden platform that you are unsure of.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Dang---you guys have a ruff time of it. I thought it sucked when I'd get bit by a bobcat or coyote every now and then.

I'm safe---I stay on the ground to do my hunt'in.lol.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yep but you have hills you can sit on, you lucky mountain goat !


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

HOLY COW, BRIAN! I consider myself very blessed to have walked away like I did. That same fall a local firefighter was bowhunting in a stand just a couple miles from where I was in the same county and wasn't so lucky. He fell while drawing back on a deer and lost his balance then down he went. He didn't walk away, or ever again for that matter. He was fortunate to keep his life but he lost all mobility below his waist.

You're ankle dislocation/break sounds EXTREMELY painful. I don't imagine you'll ever be free of pain from that, am I right?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

YA I hear you there CAT, was in a homebuilt stand once and let a 6x6 Bull rub his horns on the tree I was in and let it go so my friends nephew could shoot it out in the hay field, sliding down a slide with that goat was enough excitement for me though I'm sure I still have a bag or two of stories I could tell!!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Ebbs, Like you I too was blessed. I was told by the surgeon that I would never walk the same and would never run. I prayed and others too for a full recovery. Two things happened, first I was concerned I would loose bussiness as I owned a snow plowing service and if I did not take care of those contracts I would have lost them. People stepped in to help..but that winter out of 28 years in bussiness was the lightest snow fall on record 1/2 inch.

The second blessing..after year I was walking almost normal 18 months, I was hiking in a few more and shortly after that I was able to run. I feel artherist when I over do it...doing somthing like jumping on a shovel for a few hours will let me know...stop that action, so I do.

As for the pain...when I landed I thought ouch I sprained my ancle after looking at it I knew I broke it. I laid down and called for my buddy he got me back to my truck about a 1/2 mile away. It hurt but I was ok...got to a small town hospital they took 
x-rays and said..there is nothing we can do here, you need a orthopidic surgeon. On the way to the nearest hospital that could handle it..the shock wore off ( about an hour ) That was when the pain set in....I have never ever felt pain like that ! It shot through my brain. I had to wait till the sugeon showed up about an hour later, he ordered 10 cc of morphine....great stuff !!!! pain left like it evporated.

And that is rest of the story.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

OUCH !! That makes my ankles hurt just reading it. You guys are lucky!

And a nice Paul Harvey touch also, Brian.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Many years ago --Beaver Trapping on my Ski Doo alpine many miles back in the bush. I was checking sets along a river and Beaver Flow--snowshoeing across a beaver channel to get to the house---always dangerous around Beaver house's in winter { thin ice} sure enought down I went. Thank God the water was only chest deep--couldn't get my snowshoes off couldn't get out of the water the ice would break--I finally broke enough ice I could barely grab on to a low tag elder sapling and pull myself out. Now my pants are starting to freeze. When I got back to the Ski Doo I barely got it started--at the truck I was so cold I COULD HARDLY HOLD THE KEY TO START THE TRUCK I can't tell you how many tries it took me to get in the truck frozen in the sitting position-Funny now--In my early 30's tough as nails -probably wouldn't make it out today-- enought of this story ____SB*


----------

